# self drive horse box hire-Lothians



## MotherOfChickens (9 May 2013)

are there any left? I know Cranstoun and Elite are no more. Am based in East Lothian, would like occasional box hire for small horse and pony.

TIA


----------



## Edinburgh_lass (9 May 2013)

What happenned to Elite??

Otherwise would suggest looking on myrentalhorsebox.com to see if any local, there is one advertises on Facebook with a 3.5 ton box, think is called JS Cochran?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 May 2013)

Elite stopped last year apparently.Have looked on myrentalhorsebox and there are a couple but the Equitrek is a tad expensive for me.will look up Cochran, thanks (can drive up to a 7.5)

Cockburn is a bit far in the wrong direction unfortunately.


----------



## JenTaz (10 May 2013)

don't think there is much local however there is one glasgow way she charges £70 a day so cheaper than other companys think its glasgow horsebox hire, i saw them advertised on facebook, if you do find anything more local please do pm me as would love reasonably priced transport


----------



## Jnhuk (10 May 2013)

I would suggest that you contact Jenni on here for some details as she has used them - Lynda addis and Sabine Aitken but I have never used them and don't have contact details for them


----------



## Jenni_ (12 May 2013)

I've actually got Lynda Addis's lorry for tomorrow! But through a friend. She does rent it out. There's a few 3.5's around here for hire and you're looking at about 85 a day. I'm actually in the process of looking for something but I can only drive a 3.5 and they're much more expensive that 7.5's.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 May 2013)

I think we will be using Lynda Addis's box


----------

